# Got Xanax XR



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I decided to take 3mg Xanax XR. Even though my psychologist said it would be a better idea to take normal Xanax 3 times a day, I thought 30 pills for $100 isn't so bad. Plus, I have to take it only once per day, which is really convenient. Anyone tried it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

akstylish said:


> I decided to take 3mg Xanax XR. Even though my psychologist said it would be a better idea to take normal Xanax 3 times a day, I thought 30 pills for $100 isn't so bad. Plus, I have to take it only once per day, which is really convenient. Anyone tried it?


No, I never tried it. Cost would be one reason. You get 90 mg for $100 in XR. I get 300 mg (2 mg x 150 tablets) for $32.95 in regular immediate release.

You pay more than 3 times as much per day, yet you only get 30% as much alprazolam as I do daily.

Even if there wasn't the cost issue, I still think that in my own case the regular version is better as I can push the dose way up or down as needed. XR is supposed to provide a more steady dose all day long, but if I'm in all out panic mode I don't want a steady dose. I want a sky high dose right NOW! And the regular version allows for such dosing flexibility.

I know many others look at it differently -- they can't stand taking pills all day long and some complain about anxiety coming back between doses. It all depends on what works best for a particular patient.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Never tried it but I'd like to know how you like the 3mg, so lemme know


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Xanax XR was the first benzo I was put on, but I was only on it at 1mg per day. Being as it as my first experience with a benzo, I was really groggy and sleepy the day after taking it. I remember that a single month's worth (#30 1mg tablets) cost roughly $60, and that was the generic version. #120 1mg immediate release Xanax tablets for $10 (minus $10 by way of insurance refund to equal $0 per month) is much more agreeable, and for the same reasons that UltraShy stated. I like to have control over the level of Xanax in my system. According to the patient handout that my psychiatrist gave me for Xanax XR, it's only supposed to be used for people suffering from panic disorder. That's the reason for the all-day stream of Xanax. For social/situational anxiety, immediate release Xanax seems to work better (and cost a lot less).


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

About a year and a half ago, I bought some Alplax XR, which is the Argentinian brand of Xanax XR. I bought some because of the positive reviews about it, with many people comparing its potency to Xanax XR. I had semi-high expectations for it, but when I tried 4mg a couple times, I didn't feel anything, and the one day I tried 6mg, I only felt a little bit of an anxiolytic feeling, but not much. All-in-all, Klonopin works better than Alplax XR. I can't say how the regular Xanax works in comparison since I never tried it before.

I ended up sending my online friend in Jersey the rest of the Alplax XR, since he has anxiety himself, but it isn't social, and he said he worked well for him, so it seems to work when it needs to work, but not for all people.

I think the Alplax didn't work for me because of my already high tolerance to benzos in general, and the fact that Xanax is more for GAD instead of SAD.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Formerly Artie said:


> and the fact that Xanax is more for GAD instead of SAD.


All benzos are much the same, so I don't think it's fair to say that one (Klonopin) is more for SA than others. Klonopin, apparently just by chance, happens to be the one the has been studied the most on SA. I wouldn't put too much meaning into that. Presumably it was studied simply because it's longer-acting.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> All benzos are much the same, so I don't think it's fair to say that one (Klonopin) is more for SA than others. Klonopin, apparently just by chance, happens to be the one the has been studied the most on SA. I wouldn't put too much meaning into that. Presumably it was studied simply because it's longer-acting.


I disagree I've taken Ativan, Xanax, and Klonopin and high enough doses to realize it's effect on SP. Klonopin was the one that helped the most.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I feel so tired now, being on xanax, at .5MG, I can literally get dozed off.


----------

